# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Выбор компьютерных наушников

## Mickelson

Собственно, надо мониторные уши для работы и прослушивания музыки за компом. Может изредка будут носиться с собой с плеером. Хочу закрытого типа, по бюджету пока не ориентировался, но не хочется чего-то сильно дорогого. Что можете посоветовать?

----------


## rukin

Skullcandy Aviator With Mic вас не оставят равнодушными) стоят они прилично, но цену оправдывают на 100%

----------


## Gamerr

Последнее что слушал такого рода были уши от синхайзеров и аудио-техники. А вообще вариантов много, нужно больше конкретики.

----------


## Mexex

> Skullcandy Aviator With Mic вас не оставят равнодушными) стоят они прилично, но цену оправдывают на 100%


Да цена у них конечно, не маленькая. Но если звук такой же приличный как в других более раскрученных брендах, а дизайн точно ничем не хуже, а даже лучше, то может цена и  оправдана.

----------


## Arni

> Да цена у них конечно, не маленькая. Но если звук такой же приличный как в других более раскрученных брендах, а дизайн точно ничем не хуже, а даже лучше, то может цена и оправдана.


Звук у них хороший, можете не сомневаться. Выпросил у друга протестить на день, мне наушники понравились. Сидят удобно, звук хороший, и как вы сказали, по дизайну хороши.

----------


## dastin

Лично мне более мение нравятся такие модели если брать универсалом и для компа и с собой таскать:
Sennheiser HD 380 Pro
Sony MDR-7506
Koss PRO-4AAAT
Skullcandy Crusher

----------


## Mexex

> Лично мне более мение нравятся такие модели если брать универсалом и для компа и с собой таскать


Модели все достойные выбрали, но я бы наверно свел выбор к этим двум Sennheiser HD 380 Pro и Skullcandy Crusher

----------


## Navalnik

А почему именно эти две? Они у них звук лучше всего из того, что предложено, что ли? По цене первые на 500 рублей дороже... Не бог весть что, но тем не менее...

----------


## \LEO\

В характеристиках Sennheiser HD 380 Pro есть такой показатель как "Контактное давление	- 6 Н", это что? Стоит ли учитывать?

----------


## dastin

> Контактное давление	- 6 Н", это что? Стоит ли учитывать?


пытались гугли что это такое хоть? это усилие с котором дужки давят на уши. Рекомендованные параметры в районе от 1.3 до 4Н

----------


## \LEO\

Так это получается больше рекомендуемого. Ещё даже значение выведены, как раз на случай если не получается померить наверное, хотя многие  этот показатель  и не указывают.)))

----------


## rukin

для чего в Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 съёмный кабель? просто разница между Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 и Skullcandy Hesh только в съёмности кабеля и цена разнится на 30уе

----------


## Gamerr

> для чего в Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 съёмный кабель? просто разница между Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 и Skullcandy Hesh только в съёмности кабеля и цена разнится на 30уе


Для удобства, и замены в случае чего. Обычное дело, уже во многих моделях съемные используются.

----------


## Rokis

Там такое удобство на самом деле... мало кто вообще будет этим пользоваться) хотя я сужу по своему опыту, а модель вообще хорошая, они вроде как хорошо контачат с х-боксами 360 и One?

----------


## Mickelson

я ходил смотрел skullcandy crusher и aviator слушать. как то ближе мне первые понравились, что собственно я и купил) модель белая)

----------


## \LEO\

Ну если у вас что-то с кабелем случиться, то придётся хорошие уши выкидывать, а тут поменял и гоняй дальше.

----------


## Rokis

эм, а чего вам больше понравились crusher, звучанием?

----------


## dastin

> я ходил смотрел skullcandy crusher и aviator слушать. как то ближе мне первые понравились, что собственно я и купил) модель белая)


Если не сложно поделитесь впечатлениями, как они по звучанию, удобству и не устают ли уши если долго носить наушники?

----------


## \LEO\

Вот если интересно , довольно хороший обзор  на aviator, выглядят конечно здорова.
http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/skullca...aviator-review

----------


## Dentem

Здорово, если честно, то я бы лучше купил себе эти Scullcandy, чем Beats Audio, которые есть практически у каждого!

----------


## Spoiler

> Здорово, если честно, то я бы лучше купил себе эти Scullcandy, чем Beats Audio, которые есть практически у каждого!


По-моему эти две конторы вообще никак не сравнимы по ценникам за продукцию,многие не готовы платить за Beats ,которые реально накручены на маркетинге, качество хорошее,не спорю,но их реальная цена должна на процентов 50-60 меньше быть.

----------


## Dentem

Ну так должна быть, а весь ценник получается из-за раскрученности бренда у Scullcandy Aviator звук будет даже получше, чем у Beats Audio Pro!

----------


## dastin

вот вся суть имени бренда, поэтому по качеству звука можно сравнивать теже битсы с любой техникой ибо в большенстве случает заводы у них по соседству в Китае :)
beats-headphones-logo-blank-apple-e1401404578642-396x500.jpg

----------


## Rokis

Ну это верно, сейчас в принципе, почти всё что делается , делается на китайских заводах, сейчас в 1-ю очередь нужно смотреть не на бренд, а на начинку..

----------


## Dentem

В первую очередь надо не смотреть а слушать , и я это сейчас говорю про наушники, а смотреть на дизайн уже во вторую очередь, ибо какой толк от красивых наушников, если звук там никакущий?!

----------


## Deus Ex

А что можете подсказать для обычного человека? Надо уши с выдержанным дизайном и хорошим звуком, на работе слушать музыку

----------


## Dentem

Skullcandy TiТan берите, звук там действительно очень хороший, да и дизайн я думаю вас не разочарует!

----------


## Deus Ex

ну это затычки, а мне бы обычные, а то в затычках не так удобно днями сидеть

----------


## Dentem

Согласен, в затычках особо и не посидишь, тогда присмотритесь к Skullcandy Aviator, достаточно хорошие, как по дизайну, так и по качеству звучания наушники!

----------


## Deus Ex

А обзоров никаких нет на эти наушники? Да и как обстоят дела с ценой по отношению к конкурентам? Цена-качество

----------


## Dentem

На Skullcandy TiTan лично я не нашёл обзоров, может вам больше повезёт, ну а по отношению к конкурентам они выигрывают, но это лично моё мнение!

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну может через некоторое время появится, раз сейчас ничего нет. Если они хорошие то внимание уделят

----------


## darvin

если кто английский знает, то вот ссылочка будет полезной https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=357g7VdeTWg

----------


## Deus Ex

Бестолковый обзор, даже не обзор. а просто видео распаковки skullcandy, а я говорю про нормльный такой обзор с циферками, графиками и проф мнением

----------


## Gamerr

Шо там за графики, это же наушники. Главный критерий большинства юзеров - нравятся или нет))

----------


## dastin

> Бестолковый обзор, даже не обзор. а просто видео распаковки skullcandy, а я говорю про нормльный такой обзор с циферками, графиками и проф мнением


у нас этот производитель не так раскручен, и на его наушники мало кто делал обзоры с нормальнами тестами звука, обычно людям и так все понятно исходя из характеристик

----------


## \LEO\

Интересно, Skullcandy TiTan уже во всю продаются а информации о них найти не смог, может кому то больше повезло?

----------


## Dentem

Ну так а какая вам вообще информация нужна? Сходили в магазин, послушали их и сложили своё впечатление об этой модели Skullcandy

----------


## Deus Ex

Повезло в чем? Да действительно, чего вы паритесь? за такую цену можно смело покупать, думаю разочаровать сильно в любом случае не смогут.

----------


## \LEO\

Ну ведь делают, обзоры на наушники, мне было бы например интересно почитать. Даже видео обзоры делают.

----------


## Dentem

Так посмотрите видеообзор, он ещё нагляднее и лучше, чем простой обзор, один минус, что графиков с НЧ и ВЧ там не будет!

----------


## dastin

а что если обзоры где есть эти графики?) если вы владеете ими скиньте посмотреть)

----------


## Dentem

Такие обзоры вообще есть, но именно на эту модель Skullcandy  я их не видел!

----------


## \LEO\

Не видели обзор , а сами советуете, ну вы и хитренький)))))))))) Может тогда на другую хорошую модель кинете?

----------


## dastin

я максимум что видел обзоры на распаковку техники Skullcandy, но не именно тесты с графики и характеристиками

----------


## Dentem

А я вот видел, только не помню на какую модель Skullcandy, а так бы скинул вам этот обзорчик!

----------


## \LEO\

Интересно, что на английском полно обзоров, наши если сами не могут сделать переводили бы хотя бы что ли.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXv6GZ1bHkg

----------


## Dentem

Ну так зачем переводить, если из этих зарубежных обзоров видно, что из себя представляет та или иная модель Skullcandy!

----------


## Navalnik

Например, что видно? Лично вы что посоветуете, ориентируясь на зарубежные обзоры? И пожалуйста аргументируйте, если не сложно. А то я в английском не силен...

----------


## Dentem

Ориетируясь на зарубежных обзорах я бы советовал брать Skullcandy Aviator, очень классная и оригинальная моделька!

----------


## \LEO\

Так по этом модели и у нас насколько я знаю и у нас обзоры есть, может не слишком подробные но всё таки 
http://www.mobile-review.com/mp3/rev...-aviator.shtml

----------


## Deus Ex

Я смотрю вы здесь вообще только Skullcandy рассматриваете, почему другие модели в расчет не берете? Всегда должен быть выбор, а тут по сути выбора нет

----------


## Navalnik

А например, какие модели вы предложить можете из других? Что вы считаете достойными?

----------

